# Needing part-time remote coding job



## nfcastro2984@gmail.com (Aug 15, 2013)

I am a single mother working full time with Riverside Health System doing nursing home coding, inpatient coding, outpatient coding, assisted living coding and E&M psych coding.  I am looking for something part-time in the evenings and weekends that I can do from home for extra income.  If anyone knows of any leads please contact me and let me know.  Thank you


----------



## aqueelahparkercpca (Aug 15, 2013)

Verisk Health  https://careers.verisk.com/viewjob.html?optlink-view=view-3182&ERFormID=newjoblist&ERFormCode=any


----------



## nfcastro2984@gmail.com (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you....I applied there about 3 weeks ago!


----------

